# Taylor Coppenrath



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Steve Lavin just called him a first round pick. Don't get me wrong, I like the guy, but 1st rounder?! I don't think anyone would pick him up in the first round. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

texan said:


> I think Steve Lavin just called him a first round pick. Don't get me wrong, I like the guy, but 1st rounder?! I don't think anyone would pick him up in the first round. Maybe I'm wrong.


why woudnt some team pick him in 1st round hes a killer player.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

i would love it if he did, but there is no way he goes in the first round


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

people are getting way to caught up in this Vermont phenomenom. The kid's not a first rounder I'm not sure he's an NBA calibur player in any form.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He's 6'9 and can score; he'll get long looks in the draft.

BTW, he's been on fire lately - 34.6ppg, 9rpg in last five going into the tourney.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He is very good against mediocre competition.


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

Before you judge him check this out - He is for real Money!

TAYLOR COPPENRATH * SR * FORWARD * WEST BARNET, VT.

2005 Kevin Roberson America East Player of the Year
2005 America East All-Conference, First Team
2005 NABC All-District I, first team
2005 USBWA All-District I, first team
2004 Kevin Roberson America East Player of the Year
2004 America East All-Conference, First Team
2004 Reggie Lewis Award, M.O.P., America East Championship
2004 America East All-Championship Team
2004 Associated Press All-American (honorable mention)
2004 NABC All-District I, first team
2004 USBWA All-District I, first team
2004 America East Academic Honor Roll
2003 Kevin Roberson America East Player of the Year
2003 America East All-Conference, First Team
2003 America East All-Championship Team
2003 Associated Press All-American (honorable mention)
2003 NABC All-District I, first team
2003 USBWA All-District I, first team
2003 America East Academic Honor Roll
2002 America East Rookie of the Year
2002 America East All-Conference, Second Team
2002 America East All-Rookie Team
2004-05 JOHN WOODEN NATIONAL PLAYER OF THE YEAR FINALIST
2004-05 JAMES NAISMITH NATIONAL PLAYER OF THE YEAR CANDIDATE
2004-05 BAYER ADVANTAGE SENIOR CLASS AWARD FINALIST


One of the top returning players in the nation, Taylor is a finalist for the Wooden Award All-American team and National Player of the Year , the Preseason and Midseason Naismith Award National Top 50 and is a finalist for the Bayer Advantage Senior CLASS Award as the nation's top senior. He also was named to the America East Preseason All-Conference team and was named the CollegeInsider.com Preseason National Mid-Major Player of the Year ... He returns to Vermont for his senior season after leading the Catamounts to back-to-back America East titles and the school's first two trips to the NCAA tournament ... A tremendous offensive threat inside and outside, the West Barnet, Vermont (pop. 200) native is second all-time at Vermont in career points, tops in field goals, fifth in rebounds and among the top five in free throws and blocked shots ... He was a standout in the summer of 2004 with the NIT All-Star team that toured China. He was the team's top frontcourt scorer averaging 10.9 ppg in eight games. The team's top two scorers were Marquette's Travis Diener and Texas Tech's Ronnie Ross ... He is one of three players in conference history to be named America East Player of the Year in back-to-back seasons and the first since 1996. The other two are the late Reggie Lewis of Northeastern and the Boston Celtics who won it three times from 1985 to 1987 and Drexel's Malik Rose, a member of the two-time World Champion San Antonio Spurs who won the award in 1995 and 1996 ... In 2003 and 2004, he was named the Vermont State Athlete of the Year by the Vermont Sportswriters and Sportscasters Association.


Coppenrath among the Vermont Career Leaders (through 3/10/05):
Scoring: 2,373 points, 2nd
Rebounds: 809 rebounds, 4th
Field Goals 823 field goals, 1st
Blocked Shots: 81 blocks, 4th


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

..Also he scored 38 points against UCLA last year and in the 20s or thirties, and around 10 rebounds against teams such as UNC and Kansas....


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I personally think that he is a borderline 1st round pick. Depending on how he performs against the tougher schools and better post defenders will ultimately determine where he is picked, IMO.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

> I think Steve Lavin just called him a first round pick. Don't get me wrong, I like the guy, but 1st rounder?! I don't think anyone would pick him up in the first round. Maybe I'm wrong.


I think your wrong. When you compare him to big guys with skill that slipped past the first (ex. Matt Bonner) he is much more skilled. I beleive he will be a late first rounder.


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

Vote for Coppenrath:

http://www.seniorclassaward.com/vote.php


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I think it depends on what he does in the pre-draft camps, but you can't dispute this kid is one hell of player, he will get some looks, but his only problem is the conference he plays in is not very good so it will depend on how he looks against similar players in the pre draft camps.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

lol at first round pick hes terrible,he migth be the most unathletic player ive seen, hes gonna be a pf in the nba with all the athletes at that position? i dotn think so.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I don't see him doing much in the NBA. The only things he has going for him are his toughness and his ability to finish around the basket. But otherwise he's slow, flat-footed, not particularly advanced offensively, not particularly big. He's used his toughness to rough up and intimidate his weak competition. He won't be able to do that in the NBA.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Keith Closs said:


> lol at first round pick hes terrible,he migth be the most unathletic player ive seen, hes gonna be a pf in the nba with all the athletes at that position? i dotn think so.


:whoknows: So, he's unathletic. He's not an olympic sprinter so that's not going to hurt him that much. You can play basketball without athleticism, it's not required. Why is he going to "have to" play PF in the NBA? His handles seem good enough to play SF for sure.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> :whoknows: So, he's unathletic. He's not an olympic sprinter so that's not going to hurt him that much. You can play basketball without athleticism, it's not required. Why is he going to "have to" play PF in the NBA? His handles seem good enough to play SF for sure.


u dotn need much atlhetic ability at the center position at the power forward poisiton youre dead without it..

and sf? lol that would be a funny sight seeing him try to kepe up wiht the speed of sf's in the league..


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

before heading into the tourney i was kinda iffy about him gettin drafted but with the win against syracuse he just bought himself a ticket to the 2nd round.... ive seen him play... he does real good against wack players... has no jaw dropping ability... lets just say we will never make it on any espn highlights...


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

DaBiGjImMy said:


> he does real good against wack players


*2004-2005*


_11/19/04 - @ Kansas_

23 Points, 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Steals, 0 Blocks


_12/21/05 - @ North Carolina_

13 Points, 5 Rebounds, 0 Assists, 2 Steals, 2 Blocks


_3/18/05 - Syracuse_

16 Points, 4 Rebounds, 1 Assists, 3 Steals, 0 Blocks


_3/20/05 - Michigan State_

16 Points, 14 Rebounds, 2 Assists, 0 Steals, 0 Blocks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think Taylor Coppenrath can and will make a very nice role player in the NBA. 

I don't care what level of college basketball you play at you don't put up those type of numbers over a career without having a good bit of basketball talent.

Probably not a first round pick but definitely a solid second round selection.


Taylor Coppenrath:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Didn't Coppenrath break his hand last year, come back and drop something like 43 in the first game back? That doesn't take any skil at all...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"At the other end of the draft spectrum, you have the two guys who led Vermont to three straight NCAA appearances and are -- gasp -- seniors. The outgoing (both in personality and current employment circumstances) Vermont coach, Tom Brennan, said Thursday that he feels Taylor Coppenrath,the 6-9 do-everything guy, is a first-round pick. We ran that by Celtics general manager Chris Wallace, who, because Coppenrath is a senior, can actually comment on the kid. "I figure he'll do all the camps like Portsmouth and Chicago and we'll see," Wallace said." Boston Globe


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm telling you right now, Coppenrath is no first round draft pick. If he is, then something is very wrong. I watched both those games with Cuse and Michigan State and he looked very slow and unathletic and if it wasn't for Mopa Njila and Sorrentine, we're not even talking about Coppenrath. They made him look tired and ragged and people are comparing this guy to Matt Bonner. C'mon. Matt Bonner was all-SEC performer. 

Drafting Coppenrath in the first round is tantamount to you losing your job if you're a GM. Do it at your own risk. Nice story, waste of a pick (if it's first round).


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

It really depends on what the drafting teams need. 

Coppenrath has some of the best hands I've seen by a big man at the college level in a while. Yes, obviously he needs to work on aspects of his game, but do you think a scout would take a chance on a hard working level-headed player like T-Copp or a player who already considers himself a stud and has the ego to back it?!?!


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

the guy is 6'7" PF with no speed, if he get drafted in the first round i will quit watching b-ball.


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

He is 6'9" 260 pounds. Has good moves around the basket, can shoot the 3.. I mean he isnt that bad man!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Is Coppenrath just plain out of shape or just slow. He was effective (very effective) in college, but he does not project well to the NBA IMO, especially at the 3 and 4.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I change my thinking about Coppenrath he is to slow to be in the nba he will be a 2nd round pick or not even get drafted. Now days if ur in the nba u have to have some athletic ability. He would have trouble getting shots off to.


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

What all of you people who only saw Coppenrath in the NCAA tourney have not seen is that he has played virtually every minute of every game THE ENTIRE season, and that coupled with the intensity of UVM (lacking in other players in size) being matched up against an athletic CUSE and an MSU team, OF COURSE he was tired.. I have been watching him all four years and he has only improved on his skills.. NBA scouts were at every one of his home games and he has been called (by many scouts) NBA-caliber and a workhorse, dedicated to improving his body and his skills in the game of basketball. I wouldn't turn my back on this kid! go to www.uvm.edu/athletics/mensbasketball and look at his credentials awards and stats... He is already working out in preparation for the NBA draft camps, so I guess we will all see...

GO T-COPP!!!


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.taylorcoppenrath.com - looks like someone is auctioning off (ebay) this domain name.. his posting is pretty funny.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

KG4MVP2 said:


> I change my thinking about Coppenrath he is to slow to be in the nba he will be a 2nd round pick or not even get drafted. Now days if ur in the nba u have to have some athletic ability. He would have trouble getting shots off to.


If he doesn't get drafted, NBA teams will be all over him with camp invites. He's not the fastest guy in the world, but he has such a nice skill set that it would be relatively hard to not sign him.


----------

